# Chattering up a storm!



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ziggy has been more and more vocal everyday- well today he's been on my shoulder chattering and whistling and I'm loving it! He makes these "monkey" noises, some wolf whistles, some kissy noises (a bunch in a row)...a bunch of weird sounds...I'm glad I get to see what a boy is really like!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Good to hear that Ziggy is settling in well. 
I love it how tiels make such a variety of different sounds, its amazing...
Also what do you mean by "monkey noises", I'm just curious!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> Good to hear that Ziggy is settling in well.
> I love it how tiels make such a variety of different sounds, its amazing...
> Also what do you mean by "monkey noises", I'm just curious!!


hehe- monkey noises is what Laura calls them!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Monkey sounds is usually a boys first sounds. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eesomYbBWao
That's a really poor video of Bailee monkey chattering. 

I bet Ziggy will start picking up new sounds super fast now that he's using his voice.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Monkey sounds is usually a boys first sounds.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eesomYbBWao
> That's a really poor video of Bailee monkey chattering.
> 
> I bet Ziggy will start picking up new sounds super fast now that he's using his voice.


Bailee looks so cute Bea, showing himself off..hehe I love his little chatter


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Love that video- Ziggy was paying close attention- he picks up things pretty fast!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Love that video- Ziggy was paying close attention- he picks up things pretty fast!


better watch what you say around him ...hehe


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> better watch what you say around him ...hehe



I'm working on him saying Hi Baby...that would be cute- if he's as smart as Ollie maybe Hi Pretty Baby...I think Baby would like that.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I'm working on him saying Hi Baby...that would be cute- if he's as smart as Ollie maybe Hi Pretty Baby...I think Baby would like that.


he would surely win her over with that


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Hugs chatters up a storm aswell. its soo cute


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I understand what "monkey noises" are now, thanks Bea for posting the link


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He's chattering right now- it's hard to get him on camera though. He ussually stops when he sees the camera light..hehe


----------

